# Left For Dead 2



## miniGMgoit (Apr 18, 2011)

So I'm taking a dangerous step back into gaming after a very long time away. My friend has convinced me to get Left For Dead 2 on my computer so we can play online together. Needless to say this is quite a revelation in itself what with it not being possible the last time I played games. (was a very long time ago).

What should I expect?

Does anyone else play this game?


----------



## creak (Apr 18, 2011)

It killed my clicking finger, I had to stop playing.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Apr 18, 2011)

It's great!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 18, 2011)

It's fucking great!


----------



## cybershot (Apr 18, 2011)

Got it on PC and Xbox and it's great fun as co-op, trying to convince my new mrs to get it as she doesn't have a single game installed on her £1500 Alienware laptop at the moment!!! 

If anyone else has it you can add me to Xbox Live or Steam, both tags are ensignvorik.


----------



## tommers (Apr 18, 2011)

I've got it.  Never really played it but would be up for it.  Played the first one a fair bit.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 23, 2011)

Dear god. 
Where did the week go  
I've never seen that many zombies. 
Enjoying it immensely.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 23, 2011)

cybershot said:


> If anyone else has it you can add me to Xbox Live or Steam, both tags are ensignvorik.



I will add you if that's ok


----------



## cybershot (Apr 24, 2011)

miniGMgoit said:


> I will add you if that's ok


 
Sound, don't load up the PC as much as the Xbox but by all means add me.


----------



## treelover (Apr 25, 2011)

'trying to convince my new mrs to get it as she doesn't have a single game installed on her £1500 Alienware laptop at the moment!!! '


why has she bought a uber top spec gaming laptop if she doesn't play games? just wondering...


----------



## cybershot (Apr 26, 2011)

treelover said:


> 'trying to convince my new mrs to get it as she doesn't have a single game installed on her £1500 Alienware laptop at the moment!!! '
> 
> 
> why has she bought a uber top spec gaming laptop if she doesn't play games? just wondering...



Cuz she's a nerd. It's like the big bang theory, but fitter than Penny and knows what she's talking about.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 8, 2013)

Recently gifted to me by a friend. Playing on PC via Steam. Two more with mics would be fun. It is a blast in co-op mode. Interested?


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 16, 2013)

I have a 





Dexter Deadwood said:


> Recently gifted to me by a friend. Playing on PC via Steam. Two more with mics would be fun. It is a blast in co-op mode. Interested?



 i have a mic


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 16, 2013)

rubbershoes said:


> I have a
> 
> i have a mic


 
Excellent, hopefully this evening we can have a blast. You have impressive stats.


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Excellent, hopefully this evening we can have a blast. You have impressive stats.



I bet you say that to all the boys.


----------



## tommers (Jul 16, 2013)

Rubbershoes' stats bring all the boys to the yard, and their life is better than yours, damn right, it's better than yours.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 16, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Excellent, hopefully this evening we can have a blast. You have impressive stats.


 


i should be on about 9 or 9.30


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 17, 2013)

rubbershoes said:


> i should be on about 9 or 9.30


 

Thank you. Enjoyed that, so did my friend.


----------



## Yata (Jul 17, 2013)

ill play tomorrow was watching big brother tonight (lol) 

kinda sick of getting randomly kicked for no reason before the round has even started. i know most of the time its gonna be that im on a US server but sometimes when my ping is fine i still get insta booted


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 17, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Thank you. Enjoyed that, so did my friend.


 

yeah good game
we'd have been ok without that bot


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Aug 11, 2013)

*What Happens When Louis Can't Get His Pills.*


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 22, 2013)

Finally managed to get through Swamp Fever campaign (online) on expert mode. Two more campaigns (online) to fight through on expert to get the achievement. Sometimes it is easier to play with bots because their behaviour is predictable albeit stupid. Having said that i would not be on 3/5 on expert without the help of those that initially taught me how to play this game rubbershoes was an early tutor.

I play with some great players (tactically brilliant & online conduct faultless) whose performances border on the artistic. Come and join us. (Search for me as Dexter Deadwood)

This is a callout to all Urbanites who play LFD2. Regardless of your skill level come and have a go.


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2013)

Dexter Deadwood said:


> Finally managed to get through Swamp Fever campaign (online) on expert mode. Two more campaigns (online) to fight through on expert to get the achievement. Sometimes it is easier to play with bots because their behaviour is predictable albeit stupid. Having said that i would not be on 3/5 on expert without the help of those that initially taught me how to play this game rubbershoes was an early tutor.
> 
> I play with some great players (tactically brilliant & online conduct faultless) whose performances border on the artistic. Come and join us. (Search for me as Dexter Deadwood)
> 
> This is a callout to all Urbanites who play LFD2. Regardless of your skill level come and have a go.



What are you playing it on? PC?


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 22, 2013)

The advantage of bots is that they don't shoot you . Being wounded by your own team is a major problem on expert


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 22, 2013)

tommers said:


> What are you playing it on? PC?



Yep on a PC via Steam.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm over the moon. I got on the boat at the end of the Hard Rain campaign but only just and with great help from others. I think rubbershoes made it as well but am unsure, if not it was a very close call. It was also great fun.
One campaign remaining on expert. I will get across that bridge on expert, tonight is my first attempt. It will end in death.

ETA If i have enough or any composure i will take a screenshot at the end then get it printed and hang it on the fucking wall once i recover from the magnitude of this gaming achievement. It will beat killing General RAAM or whatever his name was on harcore mode GOW.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 28, 2013)

First go on expert without practice, i was so close but so, so far. Three quarters of the way across the bridge. So nearly but nearly never made it.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Sep 28, 2013)

I got on the helicopter, on expert. That is all five done and dusted.
What a blast!
Expert with realism next.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 11, 2013)

I have nothing left to prove.
This evening i achieved surviving a campaign on expert with realism enabled with three marvelous online players.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Oct 12, 2013)

tommers it was done with additional bots (maybe as many as 4 for the finale) created by another human player. Two other human players also got the achievement, one of which struck their first ever score on expert having narrowly missed out twice by helping me. I'm over the moon for them and me. Now i can relax and play as a zombie


----------



## tommers (Oct 12, 2013)

Well done mate.  I do enjoy a game of l4d2 but haven't got anywhere near as far as you.


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 27, 2013)

Wow. Took me all day. Finally got an achievement that i thought would be easy but no.
Help a noob survive a campaign over the festive period. LOL
Steam has had some issues the past few days.
I have created lobbys for noobs and it is hit and miss regarding who you get on with. Even so, often all three would leave the game in the same instant.
I know i'm loud and mic on  but come on!
Also taught me how bad i am without great players looking out for me.
I have done it all on expert mode even with realism enabled but i am shit. LOL
Clever on many levels Steam and well done for giving it free because it is a brilliant game.

ETA i was smashed as fuck out of my face but even so it was tough.
http://steamcommunity.com/profiles/76561198070401581/stats/appid/550/achievements


----------

